# Geeez 73 Members online!



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2006)

This has got to be some sort of record doesn't it? :lol:

I must check the stats


----------



## alby (Apr 3, 2006)

there seems to be alot of visitors lately all so


----------



## jezza (Apr 3, 2006)

alby 
Already_Gone 
AprilHobbs 
baby*bear*21 
Beth 
boa 
boconnor 
bredli 
byup 
celticskull 
cwarren72 
darkness 
daveyg1 
Dicco 
dino 
dugadugabowbow 
ether 
farmdog 
fly2high 
Fuscus 
Gabe 
garlo 
Gerry 
Harro 
Haydz 
hornet 
hugsta 
ihaveherps 
JandC_Reptiles 
jaser 
jezza (0|42) 
jimbo 
Jungleland 
junglemad 
kendrick4life 
Kersten 
Livewire 
Mangles 
MannyM 
marty 
moosenoose 
Morelia_Hunter 
mr-magic 
MrBredli 
nathanbrisvegas 
Nephrurus 
NinaPeas 
Nixneuer 
nless01 
OuZo 
Pandora 
Pete 
peterjohnson64 
PilbaraPythons 
purplefunkything 
rascal779 
ratsnakeroger 
redline 
Robbo 
rockman 
Rupes 
Sdaji 
sevrum 
Slateman 
Slateman_Junior 
slimebo 
Snoozie 
soulweaver 
southy 
Splitmore 
ssssnakeman 
swampie 
Tristis 
TrueBlue 
west 
windy 
Wrasse 
Z 
zen 
zhutou 
80 now and 24 visitors,


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

plus the ones that have their names hidden, there would probally be a couple at least.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

All the bikini talk is starting to pay dividends for APS. :lol:


----------



## Gerry (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL.. I nearly went there mr bredli


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

gerry, maaaate, its the fishing pics ok. bikinis sell but not as well as the fishing pics....you know i think we are just as interested in each other as we are in our reptiles!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

Nearly? Haha, that why you're not a airplane pilot Gerry... "i nearly landed it on the runway" :lol:


----------



## Gerry (Apr 3, 2006)

god help everyone if I was a pilot mate ;-)

hmm... how about fish in bikinis then..


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

:roll: theres that comedian again.. nice to see, brendon


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

Shoosh you :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

yes I belive every one is flocking to see nina and april in a bikini contest for the APS title.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

omigod, you guys suck! what is this title? haha, not competing for anything, nina has obviously got rein over this place


----------



## Gerry (Apr 3, 2006)

well strangely enough, at the moment I think TB in his pink bikini is winning...


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> yes I belive every one is flocking to see nina and april in a bikini contest for the APS title.



obviously you havent seen the latest pics beknluke and myself have posted in the EVERYBODY thread....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

We won't know for sure just who has the title until after the jelly wrestling match :wink:


----------



## zen (Apr 3, 2006)

Try 81 members online right now! 8)


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

no jelly wrestling.. and i have to say the pink bikini is hot! lol


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 3, 2006)

we're at 81 members and 22 visitors at the moment. I think this is a testimont to Slatey's (both of them) and the Mods. Guys as I have always said love the site and keep up the good work.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

....enter the aeroplane jelly jingle......


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

I like it for dinner, I like it for tea....

Damn you Purps :shock:


----------



## Gerry (Apr 3, 2006)

hahaha.. I actually started humming it to myself too ... :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

hahahahahaha....oi...whats with the avatar??????


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

nina and april in jelly for me.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> nina and april in jelly for me.


.....with chocolate cake and carrots too...


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh well the other night BargainBucket/Brodie/Sybil/whatever the hell it is pointed out that I was hiding behind a pretty picture on the net because I couldn't face my ugliness. After much soul searching and deliberation (which I think took about 3.2 seconds) I decided to embrace my ugliness. So now I'm posting not-so-pretty pics  It's Sid Vicous and Nancy Spungen....continuing the punk theme I started with Siouxsie....bored now :roll:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

how about TB and Mr B in pink bikinis wrestling in jelly huh?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

AprilHobbs said:


> how about TB and Mr B in pink bikinis wrestling in jelly huh?



YES!!!!!hahahaha


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

no thank you, but you and me maybee?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll have to charge my usual fee..


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

uh uh, still think you's would have fun in those pink kini's - definitely pay to see that!! anyone else? :twisted: hehe


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh well the other night BargainBucket/Brodie/Sybil/whatever the hell it is pointed out that I was hiding behind a pretty picture on the net because I couldn't face my ugliness. After much soul searching and deliberation (which I think took about 3.2 seconds) I decided to embrace my ugliness.:



 

BargainBollocks swap it back...i mean look at mine....i look like that! i am prepared to embrace my fluffyness....go embrace yr toga avatar picky!!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

how much would that be bredli....could we afford you?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

But the toga wasn't "me" either


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

That depends on how much it is going to cost me to get April & Nina in the ring..


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 3, 2006)

It just topped 81 online when I logged on. Not bad!!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Kersten said:


> But the toga wasn't "me" either



....enter 'who are you' song by the who....

so best u climb to the highest peak on the highest mountain with yr backpak full of carrots (not in a bikini....sensible clothing for hiking pse), for 40 days and 40 nights to find the real you so you can post it (the real you) in yr avatar


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

well make it tag team contest, me and mrbredli verses nina and april.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

pmsl....I'm more of a zucchini fan....ok, off I go................and I like Led Zepplin better....hmmm......let's change the music to "Black Dog"....dunno why.....it doesn't really fit.....oh well......here I go............


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> well make it tag team contest, me and mrbredli verses nina and april.



i feel some popcorn coming on.....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

There you go Purps....blink and you'll miss it...


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

> pmsl....I'm more of a zucchini fan....ok, off I go................and I like Led Zepplin better....hmmm......let's change the music to "Black Dog"....dunno why.....it doesn't really fit.....oh well......here I go............



No zucchini's in here please, this is a carrot's only area. :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

All gone now Purps


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

show them the carrot pic you showed me mrbredli, I double dare you.!!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

no dont.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Kersten said:


> There you go Purps....blink and you'll miss it...



aha! saw it....yr only half way up the mountain.....whadabout the one in the EVERBODY thread.....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

Nah it's had it's moment Purps, I like Sid and Nancy better


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> no dont.



yeah, he probably would...what happened to the 'will mrbredli get in trouble' poll on the aps dating site....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

Come on TrueBlue, you know what happened last time you dared me.. :twisted:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 3, 2006)

I have an interesting carrot pic somewhere. 

And it topped 82 a few minutes ago.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

carrot pic? hahaha, lets see then - dont be shy now


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> And it topped 82 a few minutes ago.



yeah, sdaji popped in and vanished just as quick....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

> carrot pic? hahaha, lets see then - dont be shy now



Haha.. the mods have decided on your behalf, that you don't want to see them :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

thats why I was quick to retract my dare, as yes I belive you would of with all 80 odd members and 20 odd visitors there to see it in all its glory, they are such resorcefull vegetables.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> thats why I was quick to retract my dare, as yes I belive you would of with all 80 odd members and 20 odd visitors there to see it in all its glory, they are such resorcefull vegetables.



they are high in beta carotene which means theyre good for your eyesight....you need good eyesight when it comes to bikinis as theyre so small you wouldnt see them amongst all the aeroplane jelly....


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

your as sick as me and mrbredli, purplethingy. thats very good to see.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

oh great :roll: haha


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> your as sick as me and mrbredli, purplethingy. thats very good to see.



yip


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha.. come over to the dark side with us April, we have candy :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

and carrots.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

i like candy


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

urm on second thought i change my mind, no carrots thanks


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Haha.. come over to the dark side with us April, we have candy :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



ahhhh the 'daaaaarrrk side' (wistfully throws head to side and looks mysterious...bring on lord of the rings)....no thermostats


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

How about candy carrots?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

AprilHobbs said:


> i like candy



hey april....do you like bow wow wow, they sang that original song!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmmmmm good idea mrbredli, candy carrots, the sweet alternative.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

hmmm, no purple i dont think i heard of that band. lol. bow wow wow? thats funny. im sure candy carrots arent guna lure u many chicks - it sounds gross.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmm.. well i suppose we could make an exception.. how does candy apples sound?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Hmm.. well i suppose we could make an exception.. how does candy apples sound?



toffee apples....was just gunna say that!!!!!


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

urm, nah dont really like them either.. uh how come we're talking about candy apples and carrots? lol


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

cos it's so fun hehehehhehehehe


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 3, 2006)

As a moderator I have to say this thread is in rather bad taste !! I like it


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

AprilHobbs said:


> urm, nah dont really like them either.. uh how come we're talking about candy apples and carrots? lol



to get you up to speed...you have to spend a bit of time looking at the following threads:
APS DATING SITE and EVERYONE...oh, and you'll need to read the lot to get it, the dating site started ( rather harmlessly) from the DIAMONDS VS COASTALS thread.......


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

> urm, nah dont really like them either.. uh how come we're talking about candy apples and carrots? lol



Cos we're crazy :roll: :evil: :shock: :wink:


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey April why you start a fishing for complements thread?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> As a moderator I have to say this thread is in rather bad taste !! I like it



if you guys made .01c everytime someone posted something............


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought they ALL were that Duga? :shock:


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

LMAO probably but they will all say their not


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

whaddya mean 'they'.....  :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

As far as i know, April has only started 2 threads, one about hypos and another about mixing species of dragons. What are you talking about duga? Did you mean to say why doesn't she start a thread? Why would she want to do that, she's getting enough compliments as it is, she doesn't need to fish for them.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

ooooooooo...chest puffing and foot stomping......hehehehe


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

what the? why do i need to start a thread fishing for compliments? all i said was why were we talking about candy apples, seriously in this thread. maybe you should start a thread on taknig a chill pill duga


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

hahaha i just think its funny when theres coments like 'omigod, you guys suck! what is this title? haha, not competing for anything, nina has obviously got rein over this place' if thats not fishing i don't know what is :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

its all good april...hes just stirrin...


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

You just keep bangin your head on the floor duga..


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

Well we know what your thinking with Mr bredli :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

cripes, i was gunna say TB logs off and the yappin crashes.... :shock: dont tell him that...he'll get head swell


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, i was thinking why can't people just relax and have a laugh, instead of trying to put $hit on people.. :?


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

Having a laugh is one thing but doesn't it get boring after the first one?

Go to a dating site, last time i looked this site was about reptiles.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2006)

That's weird, last time i checked this site was about carrots and bikinis.. :? .. and last time i checked, this thread was in the CHIT CHAT forum, not the reptile related forum. Good night duga :wink:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

yes but theres different subject forums too. go to the reptile ones, we were having a laugh - in case you didnt notice this thread is in the "chit chat" part in "off topic". do you want me to compliment you to make you feel better or something duga


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> Having a laugh is one thing but doesn't it get boring after the first one?
> 
> Go to a dating site, last time i looked this site was about reptiles.



dating sites are boring, this is just lighthearted fun/flirting with people who share a similar interest and every now again its fun to be silly.....its all about balance....u have a person, some of us dont....look at the amount of people logging on to this site duga, reptiles are hot!!! and anyway, someone might just meet someone....this a jolly good site for a good mix of mirth and seriousnous (sp)


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't think that was his point.

Having a problem with this thread doesn't necessarily constitute poor self esteem or jealousy.I'd go so far as to say that making an exhibition out of oneself indicates some pretty poor levels of self esteem.

Purps, you know I agree with you most of the time...but there's a difference between having a laugh and...this :?


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

if he had a problem with it, then why say anything - not going to bother sayin anymore on this. night everyone


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

Good night? Do you mean your not talking to me tonight Mr Bredli? OH NO

Go dehydrate some snakes so they will eat April lol Thats some banging advice right there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AprilHobbs (Apr 3, 2006)

hey sorry if thats sounds inferior to you duga, but its worked. think its past your bedtime, this is ridiculous


----------



## NoOne (Apr 3, 2006)

Thought you weren't gunna say anymore :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

hhmmmmm.....end of thread.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 3, 2006)

Now now children, play nicely please


----------



## dino (Apr 3, 2006)

exactly just like my mum used to say" play nice with the other children unless of cause they want to fight in which case beat them into a bloody shape" "and take a hanky"


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 4, 2006)

Couldn't have said it better African! 

And dino...did your mum also tell you to wear clean underwear?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 4, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Couldn't have said it better African!
> 
> And dino...did your mum also tell you to wear clean underwear?



my grandma did, just in case i got hit by a bus...i kid you not! if you got hit by a bus one would think you'd $hit yr pants anyway...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 4, 2006)

More than likely. Especially if you carked it when it hit you.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I log off last night and everyone gets katty. Its all good clean fun dugga, dont be such a prude. Really, if you dont like people having a bit off fun, its quite simple, go to the boring herp threads.


----------



## Gerry (Apr 4, 2006)

couldnt have said it better mate


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 4, 2006)

OMG..and I thought nobody would reply :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Apr 4, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> we're at 81 members and 22 visitors at the moment. I think this is a testimont to Slatey's (both of them) and the Mods. Guys as I have always said love the site and keep up the good work.



It is all becaose of great moderating under David Lutzd management.
The speed of site running on Australian server help also. For that reason I would like to remind you to pres Donate button if you can afford it. Any amount will help to keep us running fast.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 4, 2006)

wheres the donate button?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 4, 2006)

...ok, found it


----------



## NoOne (Apr 4, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Well I log off last night and everyone gets katty. Its all good clean fun dugga, dont be such a prude. Really, if you dont like people having a bit off fun, its quite simple, go to the boring herp threads.



Well TB stop posting your bikini remarks in all the 'boring herp thread' then i won't say anything.

The carrot pics you and Mr bredli are swapping sound like good clean fun as well, but then i guess your just trying to recapture your youth somehow :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 4, 2006)

ha ha ha, you sound like a one peice lover too dugga.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 4, 2006)

One peice swim suit? Well i have to say i do, they fit me better


----------



## Slateman (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi purplefunkything looks like you find the donate button. Thanks.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 4, 2006)

no worries, its a good site!


----------

